# Rbp In Trouble



## DEUCE EXPLETIUM (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a 75 Gal with 4 RBP in it.

They are medium size (6-8 inches?)

filter is a cascade 1000 canister.

My tank has been cloudy for months now and nothing i do seems to fix it.

Paramaters. General Hardness = 30, Carbonate Hardness = 0, PH = 7, Nitrite = 0, Nitrate = 80+

I have tried water changes filter changes and everything else i can think of to get the Nitrate down. The tank stays cloudy and with a high Nitrate.

On top of all of this one of the larger RBP has been getting attacked by the other 3 for a few days now. The top fin is almost gone and the tail has been ripped to shreds. They wont stop attacking him.

I have had these fish for a little over a year and i got them when they were about 2 inches long.

i recently put plants in the tank to help with my nitrates.

I do not know if this matters but i use sand for my substrate instead of rocks.

Please help!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

The issue is filtration and an over stocked tank AND or you are replacing the media and killing bacteria (o cycle)... What is your ammonia reading?

You prob need to upgrade filters too. Adding another cascade 1000 or better yet replacing it with something bigger...

I would suggest doing a large water change (50%) clean the substrate, and filter media (in a bucket of tank water to not kill bacteria). Replace the water with treated, similar temp and PH water. You can repeat 25% changes every other day if your ammonia or nitrates nitrites go up. You can also gravel vac water out and slowly add water over a few hours to reduce shock in an emergency.


----------



## DEUCE EXPLETIUM (Oct 2, 2014)

Thank you for your response!

I have been looking into getting a larger tank (125 gal), as for a bigger filter what would you suggest?

how would i go about cleaning the substrate if its sand?

I had always just cleaned the filter media in the sink so that is one of my problems.

I will do everything you said today after i get off of work.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Something like an Fluval FX 5 would be great, and then you could use that and the cascade on your 125 when the time comes....

Keep an eye on ammonia, as the tank will be cycling again if you rinsed the media in the sink. In the future, anything with chlorine or huge temp difference will kill bacteria, so I just use dirty tank water during a change.

As for cleaning the sand, using a gravel vac works great... you might have to kink the hose or use a valve to keep from sucking the sand out.


----------



## DEUCE EXPLETIUM (Oct 2, 2014)

This is all wonderful advice thank you!

I cleaned the substrate and did a 50% water change. I am looking into a fluval fx 6 since it seems the fx 5 is no longer sold. Is there a better place to get Filters and equipment from rather than amazon?

I will get an updated ammonia testing kit and post back when the new filters gets cycled.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Amazon is prob competitively priced... Dr fosters and smith, marine depot (more saltwater, but also lots of freshwater) are the other two I deal with.

As for filter media, there are lots of more affordable options... you can use some bio balls, llava rocks, and even dollar store scrubbies WITH NO SOAP


----------



## DEUCE EXPLETIUM (Oct 2, 2014)

The Fluval Fx6 is ordered and will be here Wednesday.

As for the Scrubbies i didnt realize that those would work as filter media. So those just go in place of the spongy material, and keep the activated carbon in there?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

You are just looking for things with lots of surface area for your media. And at the same time not super fine pores that will become clogged... scrubbies are a cheap way to get that. Your FX will come with some media, fill the other baskets up with whatever is easy. I would also suggest placing your filter intake AWAY from the sand, and position the return to not stir up tons of sand... You are going to be surprised the first time you turn it on









I typically set up my canisters so that the filter media is getting finer as you go up (most canisters work from top to bottom, some dont so be sure to check) as in start with a large sponge or bioballs first to catch big particles, then scrubbies, then llava rock or ceramic media, another fine sponge or polishing cloth. Putting some of your existing media in the bottom will help to seed the new stuff as well.

Really you just want to avoid super fine media first, as it will clog easier from the big things.

As for the activated carbon, I would run it for now to help your clarity issues. Only time activated carbon really helps is to remove smells, medications, or cloudy water so dont worry about replacing it all the time. I keep some on hand, but rarely need to use it.


----------

